
How Dwolla Saved Me $500 in Six Months - Codhisattva
http://www.seanogle.com/entrepreneurship/dwolla
======
makomk
I guess Dwolla need good PR right now. They've just changed their TOS to allow
them to arbitrarily freeze or close accounts and hold all the money in them
hostage in the same way that made Paypal so unpopular.

~~~
Codhisattva
Can you quote the TOS on that? I don't see anything of the sort.

